# REW V5.0 signal generator error



## mannymulle (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello--I downloaded REW V5.0 to my notebook a while back. The signal generator works normally when I use the integrated soundcard or connect an external USB card. Today I loaded REW V 5.0 to my desktop which uses a PCI M-Audio 24/96 stereo soundcard. When I tried using the signal generator the tone plays for a second then stops. A small box pops up which says "timed out waiting for space to write the fade out block to the soundcard" I also tried sweeps and different frequencies with no help. After the error box displays the signal generator will not play anything unless I close REW then reopen it. The generator will then play for one second again and the same error displays. Anyone have an idea what I can do to correct this? THANK YOU!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you using ASIO drivers? If so, try increasing the ASIO buffer size, the driver may provide an explicit buffer size setting or a latency setting, higher latency = larger buffer.


----------



## mannymulle (Apr 13, 2012)

I tried increasing the ASIO from 256 to 1024 with the same results. I also moved the sampling rate from 48K to 44.1K with same result. I returned soundcard to original settings. The card has been working flawlessly since I installed it a year ago and will play any audio except the REW signal generator (it plays the signal generator for about 1 second then the audio stops and the error message displays in a small box. I know this sounds bizarre but that is why I am asking for help--Thank You!!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Could try accessing it via a different driver, e.g. ASIO4All or through the standard Java drivers.


----------



## mannymulle (Apr 13, 2012)

I re-enabled my motherboards integrated soundcard and tried the signal generator with it. Strangely, it played cleanly for about 1 second then a heavy garble (distortion) overlaid the frequency. I was then not able to stop the generator from playing the distorted tone unless I closed REW. This is more bizarre than the problem using the M-Audio soundcard.Updating the driver on the M-Audio soundcard was no help. Deleting and redownloading REW V5.0 made no difference. Since the remainder of REW looks normal I am thinking a bug got into the REW software download since I loaded it on my laptop a few months ago, but this is not likely. Perhaps copying the laptop's REW to a disc and then loading it onto my destop would work?? Your thoughts/further suggestions are appreciated-Thank You.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Could try updating Java on the PC if it doesn't have the latest version, not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## mannymulle (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello John-thank you for trying to help me. Today I loaded REW V5.0 onto another desktop computer running Windows XP (my computers run only XP) and the signal generator played normally. So through elimination I know that the problem is confined to the one computer which I originally posted about. Whatever is causing it is common to 2 different soundcards which otherwise play all audio normally through it. Something on that computer does not like the REW signal generator. My Java/Adobe and all other Windows programs are up to date. Since you are the only one who has responded to me I gather that no one else here has any knowledge of this situation. I accept that I cannot use the REW signal generator on one of my computers & appreciate your effort to resolve this for me--Manny


----------



## mannymulle (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello again--after my previous post I tried one more time to resolve my issue. I verified my current correct installation of Java and used Revo Uninstaller to remove an old download of Java still on my computer. Then I enabled the motherboards Realtek Audio soundcard and to my surprise the REW signal generator played normally through it without any distortion. When I enabled the PCI M-Audio card the generator would not make a sound and I got that same error message mentioned in my first post. After closing & reopening REW I opened the "Levels" meter and then opened the signal generator and it played normally! I found that I had to open the "levels" meter FIRST before opening the generator--if I just opened the generator & tried playing it I would get no sound & the error message. I just wanted you to know--in case someone else in the future reports something like this! Weird but true.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Well done for finding that! Just to check, are you still using the ASIO driver setting in REW?


----------



## mannymulle (Apr 13, 2012)

I attempted to update my M-Audio 24/96 soundcard from M-Audio's website-and wound up deleting the original driver. The new driver changed the soundcard's control panel tabs/info/settings. The card's hardware settings page now displays a DMA buffer-latency set at 1024 samples from an available 64-2048 samples. I don't know what DMA or ASIO really is or how they are related. Nor do I understand how opening the "levels" meter first and then the generator allows the generator to play normally. I am just glad that I found out how to get it to work with the M-Audio Delta 24/96 stereo soundcard.


----------

